# Giving up my IG



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Not having fun with the hobby so I'm selling all my IG stuff. Everything is black primed or painted, most vehicles except for Vendettas and a Leman Russ, which are primed. I will include two custom carrying cases and over 50 paints and assorted brushes.

Straken
Yarrick
Marbo
Harker
Nork
3 Ogryns (1 Bone 'ed)

Catachans

10 Metal Squad, Missile Launcher
4 Metal Flamers/Heavy Flamers
50 Plastic Infantry
2 Metal LTs
3 metal plasma guns
3 metal meltaguns
3 snipers
2 demo teams
3 Female Grenade Launcers
6 Metal Mortars
1 Metal Autocannon
1 Metal Heavy Bolter
3 Scout Sentinels

Steel Legion

30 infantry
3 grenade launcers
3 plasma guns
3 Heavy Bolter teams
3 Lascannon teams
1 converted metal standard bearer
1 metal vox caster
1 commissar
1 LT

3 Vendettas, with modeled twin linked lascannons
3 Leman Russ
3 Manticore (1 in sealed box)
3 Chimera
Aegis Line with Quad Gun

Looking for reasonable offers, accept cashier's check or PayPal. Will be priced to sell, US only unless the price is good enough for me to ship overseas.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear it is no fun for you mate. If you are having trouble selling those vendettas and russes let me know, and I'll take them off your hands. Can't make an offer now as I'm paying off uni, but a few paydays on may change that.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow, sorry to hear that you are leaving the hobby. I'd suggest you to desist but the choice is yours 
Cheers


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I may have been a little brash...I'll keep my list up but the more I calmed down and thought about it, I'm going to keep my stuff for the moment and just enjoy the hobby, because it is a hobby not an important impact on my life. Thanks for all the kind words everyone, I think I'll stick around a little longer :so_happy:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well, that's good to hear mate. Good luck and I hope you start having more fun!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That is good to hear! Keep the IG banner high! Or sell your soul to the dark gods if everithing else fail!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

It is fortunate you decided not to give up, since cowardice is an offence punishable by summary execution.

In all seriousness, glad you've stuck with it. Looking forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

You've just gotta find the niche of the hobby that fits you. I'm more of a painter than a player, so I enjoy buying expensive but pretty models and prettying them up!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I really think it was just a lapse in judgement...I'm already trying to find a baneblade to add to my army and realize having 3 manitcores is kind of dumb, so I do have 1 sealed Manticore for trade


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

manticores are nevr dumb! just try and deploy all three of them. unless playing vs tyranid MC's, enemyes will cower


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I planned on using all 3 but since I can't take them as a squadron I figured two would do then I could still have 1 squardron of LRBT. If I could take 3 and then a squad of LRBT and 3 Basilisks I would believe me, but I feel it limits my options if I have 3 of them. Nef you are the one who got me on the manticore bandwagon haha, I love them just wish the could group is all.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Whell, at 2000 pts you can duoble the FOC...so it is 3 manticores and 2 basilisks and a squadron of 3 LRBT...evil...


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Whell, at 2000 pts you can duoble the FOC...so it is 3 manticores and 2 basilisks and a squadron of 3 LRBT...evil...


What do you mean double the FOC? What is FOC? I am digging what you have there but am curious how to do it...do I just need 2 CCS?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Traitor Guard!

Traitor Guard!


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Traitor Guard!
> 
> Traitor Guard!


k:...too bad I sold off all my CSM  I am holding out for a really well written codex, if not I'm going to start a new army, TBD, although I'm leaning towards marker lights....:so_happy:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

HokieHWT said:


> What do you mean double the FOC? What is FOC?


FOC stands for Force Organization Chart, the chart which all armies use to determine how many choices from each section of their army list they are allowed to take.

For the most part, all armies are required two troop choices and one HQ, and after that may take up to one additional HQ, four more troop choices, and three elites, fast attack, and heavy support choices. As of sixth edition, with the inclusion of fortifications and allies, this is known as your primary detachment.

In games of 2000 points and more, you are allowed to field two primary detachments, or two force organization charts. Each one is required to bring the minimum choices (one HQ and two troops per primary detachment) and after that you have access to all the other slots.

So, in theory, you could field two company command squads, four veteran squads, and six hellhounds backed up by six squadrons of leman russ's.



HokieHWT said:


> I am digging what you have there but am curious how to do it...do I just need 2 CCS?


As I said above, in order to make use of double FOC you need to meet the minimum requirements for each detachment. So two HQ's and four troops would allow you to make use of six heavy support slots.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks Dark! I wish you were at my store so I could apprentice for you and learn the ways of a true master!


----------

